# EVO 3D und AOKP



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Moin,
ich nervt Sense auf meinem HTC EVO 3D, deswegen muss das jetzt runter.
AOKP gibt es dafür:[ROM][Unofficial] AOKP [4.2.2] - xda-developers
Ich bin mir jetzt nur unsicher wie das richtig installieren, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Erstmal: *Unofficial*. Ist nicht Offiziell von uns unterstützt.


Nevertheless, das musst du tun, um AOKP zum Laufen zu bekommen.


Bootloader Unlocken
Custom Recovery Flashen
ROM Installieren
???
Pink Unicorns

Unlock + Custom Recovery: Link 1 | Link 2


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

> Unofficial. Ist nicht Offiziell von uns unterstützt


Hat das negative Auswirkungen und was meinst du  mit 4?


Am liebsten würde ich mir was anderes kaufen, aber das Geld ist das Problem.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Nein, nur wir können nichts Garantieren. Normal sind die ROMs aber auch gut. 

4. Ist die Magie des Flashens.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Gut, dann werde ich das mal riskieren und hoffen das ich das EVO nicht zerstöre.
Oder muss man sich wirklich bei HTC anmelden?


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Für S-Off musst du dich bei HTC Registrieren, wie das beim Evo abläuft weiss ich allerdings nicht genau, ob das so einfach unlocked werden kann. Wird aber in den Threads die ich verlinkt habe stehen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Ich sehe nicht ein HTC meine Daten zugeben.
Die haben einen an der Waffel,


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2013)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Sense.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Dann hast du ein Problem, ohne das gibts keine Custom ROMs.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein Problem, ohne das gibts keine Custom ROMs.


 Dann muss ich wohl doch noch warten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2013)

Worauf willst du warten?


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Worauf willst du warten?


 Auf Geld, das ich mir was anderes kaufen kann
Klingt sinnlos und ist es auch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2013)

Mach einfach den Unlock und du hast dein AOKP.
Weiß gar nicht was da so schlimm ist.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auf Geld, das ich mir was anderes kaufen kann
> Klingt sinnlos und ist es auch.


 
Ich spare dann mal aus Solidarität auch auf ein neues Handy Nexus 4 ...

60 ... 50 ... 40 ... 30 ... 20 ... 10 ... Fertig.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Wenn das so schnell geht, dann würdest viel Geld verdienen.
Wenn das Sekunden sind , 

Passiert irgendwas wenn ich beim Namen irgendwas eintrage?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2013)

Probiers aus.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Ich habe jetzt doch den RL Namen genommen.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Passiert irgendwas wenn ich beim Namen irgendwas eintrage?


 
Was für ne Frage.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Die brauche ich alle um das zu machen?
Nur Wofür?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2013)

[Anleitung] hboot 1.53.0007 S-Off für Customroms - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Ist doch auf HTC Dev Schritt für Schritt erklärt


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Ja das ist es Leandros.

Nur steht das neben, den Schritten 1-4.  Und ist keine Erklärung bei.
Das hätte ich fast übersehen.

DONE! Das wäre erledigt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Jetzt blicke ich, das aber nicht mehr ganz durch.
Beim Custom Recovery Flashen blicke ich nicht ganz durch, das kann aber auch an Uhrzeit liegen.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Das ist eig ganz Simpel: xda-developers - View Single Post - [Tutorial][07-17]How to unlock/root/s-off and revert back an Evo 3D(ShooterU)

Habe da selber mal ein Tut zu geschrieben, in dem schlechtesten Forum der Erde: [Guide] Bootloader Entsperren / Flash Recovery / Root


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Es hängt vor allem daran





> Copy this file to your adb folder on your cumputer, That is c:\android.


adb? Ist das der Ordner von gerade eben?
Also den mit adb, fastboot, dem Unlock Code und dem dll.

Entpacken, auch?
Da steht im deutschen, anders als im englischen.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

ADB ist die Android Debug Bridge, du brauchst die adb.exe und fastboot.exe, denn mit diesen musst du Befehle an dein Handy senden. Guck in meinen Guide.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Einfach!
Die Rom wird wohl komplizierter, vor allem wenn alle Tuts was anderes sagen.
Wie installiere ich jetzt AOKP, bin gerade am downloaden.
Und habe ich gefragt ob ION irgendeine besondere Bedeutung hat.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Hast du die Recovery schon geflasht? 
ION? Was das?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2013)

Du must bevor du die Aokp drauf flashed meinen Link durch machen weil mit dem Bootloader 1.530007 vom ICS bekommst du nur einen Bootloop. 
Du musst also erstmal S-Off stellen und dann den Bootloader downgraden auf 1.490007 dann die aktuellste Firmware drauf und dann kannst die Aokp flashen


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hast du die Recovery schon geflasht?


Habe ich gestern gemacht, denke zumindest das es geklappt hat,


> IoN? Was das?


Keine Ahnung das steht beim letzten Download hier: Goo.im Downloads - Browsing aokp

Könnt ihr euch alle mal einigen wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Soldat0815 scheint etwas mehr device spezifische Ahnung zu haben, ich denke du kannst ihm schon glauben.
Besitze einfach kein Evo 3D.

ION scheint ein spezieller build zu sein, möglicherweise mit linaro. Flash einfach die normalen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2013)

Ja ich hab ein Evo und es auch schon öfters S-off gestellt. Vor dem Ics update ging das noch sehr leicht man konnte nur mit dem unlockt bootloader schon Customs aufspielen man musste nur die boot.img nachträglich mit einem Befehl extra Flashen. S-off konnte man mit nem Programm machen dann musste man auch nix nach Flashen. 
Aber seit dem Ics update geht das nicht mehr. Man muss zwingend S-off sein um Customs flashen zu können. Und man muss dazu leider wie in meinem Link und meiner überstzten Anleitung vor gehen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Mir macht Schritt 18 am meisten sorgen und hält mich etwas davon ab.

Das ist das wo ich gestern aufgehört habe


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2013)

Schritt 18 ist nicht schlimm wenn du soweit bist ist es nur ne gedults und zeit Gefühls sache. Ich habs vor kurzem gemacht und bei mir hat es beim ersten mal geklappt. Alle haben Probleme vor schritt 18, wenn sie dann bei 18 angelangt sind hörst nie wieder was von ihnen.....


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Habe es nur gelesen und mich verwirrt Punkt 2 schon.
Einfach wie eine normale ROM installieren oder was soll ich tun?
Weil das verwirrt micht 





> nicht vergessen wipe data/factory reset und wipe cache + dalvik)



Ich hasse mich für meine Geldgeilheit damals.

Und eigentlich ist das doch schon Unlocked.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Das ist nichts besonederes, ist nur ein simpler factory reset (Daten sollten gesichert sein, denn /data wird formatiert). 
Cache + Dalvik (Cache) ist auch nichts besonderes, sind einfach die Caches des Systems und der DalvikVM.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Ah danke.
Daten habe ich gestern gesichert,.

Jetzt bin ich im 4EXT Recovery gelandet, damit wipe ich und dann installiere ich von der SD Karte Leedroid, oder?
Leedroid demnach danach auf die SD Karte packen.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Ja, was auch immer Leedroid ist, aber ja.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2013)

Leedroid ist mehr oder weniger ne Customrom.
Ja auf die SD Packen und flashen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Die SD Karte  ist nicht leer und data auch nicht, ich glaube ich formatier die mal.
Dann ist sie leer, da ist nur Krempel aus einem anderen Phone drauf.
Oder lieber lassen?


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Tu das.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tu das.


 Geht nicht 
Weder im Recovery, noch in Android.

Also einfach alles im PC löschen und den data Ordner da lassen?


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Muss aber gehen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Einmal steht da Fail und einmal ist es ausgegraut, kann das daran liegen das ich sie einfach aus einem 5800XM reingesteckt   habe?


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Am Rechner formatieren?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2013)

Jo starte das Evo einfach und machs über windows da gehts


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Darauf hätte ich auch gleich kommen können.
Leedroid braucht man noch 39 min zum downloaden.
Irgendwie etwas lächerlich 





> 85,2 KB/s - 248 MB von 443 MB, 38 Minuten übrig


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2013)

Jo lad dir schonmal alle links runter die sind teils sehr "schnell".
Aber merke dir welcher download für welchen schritt war.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Werde ich hoffentlich tuen.
Leedroid geflasht und jetzt bin ich im Fastboot USB.

Was muss ich bei Schritt 





> 6.Im Fastboot folgendes eingeben:
> fastboot flash boot jb_boot.img
> fastboot reboot


Jetzt tun?

Das ins CMD eingeben?

Eine isolierte Büroklammer etc sollte doch auch gehen anstatt einem Draht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Ja die Befehle im Fastboot musst du immer über die Console eingeben, natürlich im Ordner wo auch fastboot und adb drinnen ist.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Will atm aber nicht starten.
Ich sehe nur  einen weißen Screen mit htc und danach Leedorid mit seinen Androidmännchen.

Habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht?


Das andere habe ich mir fast schon gedacht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

du sollst auch n icht neu starten sondern im Bootloader auf Fastboot gehen und da dann das in die Konsole eingeben.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Ist ja iO.
Dieser Wire Trick ist eine Kathastrophe.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Wipe data. Das fixt meist boot loops.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Nicht wenn er nicht die komplette Prozedur durch gemacht hat da kann er Wipen was er will


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Auch das geschafft!

Nur kann ich nicht auf die SD Karte zugreifen.
Und 4ext ist im Safe Mode.
Damit geht Schritt 23 nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Na dann hast es geschafft ab jetzt ists recht simple.
Rat von mir zur Customrom nimm gleich die CM 10.1 die AOKP ist nicht so gut.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Siehe mein Edit oben.

Und hast du das AOKP benutzt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Du mit deiner SD-Karte.... das muss unter 4ext bei toggle usb storage gehen

Ja ist nicht wirklich gut "ausgearbeitet" und CM10.1 sieht nicht viel anders aus und ist besser.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Das hat nicht geklappt.
Kann das dran liegen das die Recovery im Safe Modus ist?
los werde ich ihn dann wenn ich alles aus der SD Card formatiere.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Nö der Safemodus sollte nicht das Prob sein.
Mach mal nen Factoryreset und versuch zu starten sollte normal gehen.
Oder formatier die SD-Card.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Ich komme aus dem Recovery auch nicht mehr raus.
Es sagt mir ich soll alles bis auf die SD formatieren und ich soll das ein factory reset machen, was denn jetzt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Ja mach es


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Das was vom Recovery vorgeschlagen wurde hat nichts verändert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

What? Nixe mehr verstehen was geht auch dort?


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Ist jetzt egal, aber an den Speicher komme ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Hast du ne andere Karte? 
Du musst auf die Karte zugreifen können. Hast sie im 4ext mal formatiert?
Kannst du irgendwie anders auf die SD zugreifen und sie formatieren und dateien drauf schieben?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

1)Irgendwo müsste hier noch eine sein
2)Da spuckt er nur Error aus
3)Anderes Handy, aber da weiß ich nicht wo das USB Kabel ist


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist die Datei drauf und nun?


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich denke du meinst die Datei aus Schritt 22.
Die PG86IMG.zip wird durch den Bootloader installiert. Wenn du in den Bootloader Startest durchsucht er die SD-Karte(aber nur den Hauptordner also keinen Unterordner dafür verwenden) und fragt dich dann, wenn er sie gefunden hat, ob du sie intallieren willst. 
Dies bestätigen und dann ganz normal weiter wie es in der Anleitung steht.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Er sagt nur No image und beim nächsten mal dann No image or wrong image.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Hach, wie schön das doch ist ein Nexus zu besitzen wenn ich das hier so lese.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hach, wie schön das doch ist ein Nexus zu besitzen wenn ich das hier so lese.


 Ja Leandros oder zumindest eins wo sowas deutlich einfacher ist.
Ich habe das Gefühl das ich mich sau dämlich anstelle, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich eins der schwersten erwischt habe.
Ist wohl eine Mischung aus beiden, aber helfen kannst du wohl leider nicht?


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Ich kann so ziemlich alle Handys normal modden, habe auch schon gefühlt jedes Handy geflasht, aber das scheint beim Evo so special zu sein, da müsste ich mich erst rein lesen oder eines hier haben. Fernwartung ist nicht meine Stärke.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub nachdem du eh so Probleme mit der Sd card hattest das die nen Treffer hat. Bei mir konnte ich immer darauf zugreifen egal was war.
Wenn du in Bootloader startest steht da schon S-Off?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Da steht in der 2 Zeile SHOOTERU_U PVT SHIP S-OFF RL

Also denke ich ja und ich glaube ich war gestern einfach nur zu müde um zu kapieren, das ich dort nichts weiter drücken muss, sondern nur Toogle USB Mode anwählen oder sowas muss.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Und du hast die pg86img.zip oder wie die heist direkt auf die sd karte ohne unterordner?


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Die muss auch 1zu1 so heisen wie im downloas nicht anders sonst erkennt er die nicht.
Nicht das da ne 1 oder so nach dem Download dahinter ist da das ja die 2te ist.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Ja habe ich.
Ich habe sie einfach auf reinkopiert, das was Win mir anzeigt wird wohl das Hauptverzeichnis sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Lad sie dir nochmal vom Link bei scritt 22 runter und schau das im Downloadverzeichnis keine andere ist. Dann gehst nochmal im 4ext und haust vorm drauf kopieren alles von der sd karte so das nur noch die eben runtergeladene PG86IMG.zip drinnen ist.
Das muss gehen


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Formatieren will 4ext die immer noch nicht.
Und wenn ich die mit Win formatiere bringt das auch nichts.

Was mir gestern beim Wire Trick auch noch passiert ist, das es ein paar Funken gab.
Die waren zwischen dem Simkarten Metall und dem Draht.
Könnte das irgendwas zerstört haben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Gute Frage kein Plan hab da nicht so genau hin gesehn wo ich das gemacht habe aber Funken hört sich nicht gut an. War das Kabel für den Wiretrick isoliert oder blank so das du es berührt hast beim "Kurzschließen"?
Installier mal Leedroid und schau obs startet. Kannst du im 4ext auf die SD zugreifen?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Nur die Enden und ich glaube auch nicht das ich diese bei dem Versuch berührt habe.

Zugreifen geht und was drauf ich sehe ich auch, nur das formatieren geht nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Probier mal Leedroid zu Flashen über 4ext


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Warum muss man für das Evo eigentlich irgend eine NoName Recovery nutzen? Warum packt ihr nicht einfach CWM rauf? Das ist hundertprozentig besser: ClockworkMod ROM Manager - Recoveries


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Leedrooid läuft.
Also ist es nicht im Arsch.

Was heißt was jetzt?


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

4ext runterschmeissen und cwm rauf, dann hast du beim nächtenmal keine Probleme und kannst AOKP flashen.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Wil er irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Was will wer nicht?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Da oben ging es noch um den Bootloader, aber der wollte über Leedroid doch. Zwar ohne Touch aber das ging auch so.

AOKP flashen. geht jetzt nicht. Da kam eine Fehlermdeldung.
Dafür habe ich jetzt die Unoffical CM drauf.

Ich hatte ja irgendwie damit gerecht das ich es bricke.
Damit kann ich jetzt erstmal  leben.

Nur wie bekomme ich den Playstore drauf?


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Du hast vergessen gapps zu flachen. Was ist jetzt leedroid? 
Geh doch einfach mal in den bootloader und klatsch Cwm als recovery drauf statt diesem Dreck 4ext.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen gapps zu flachen.


Was ist das jetzt schon wieder?


> Was ist jetzt leedroid?


Die Rom die man warum auch immer installieren sollte. 


> Geh doch einfach mal in den bootloader und klatsch Cwm als recovery drauf statt diesem Dreck 4ext.



Habe ich schon, dort ist eine cwm non Touchversion drauf.

Aber sobald eine Nexus 5 da ist, feuere ich das Evo ins Klo.
Nerv, Nerv und zu klein ist mir auch noch.
Ich wil jetzt 5" haben.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

gapps = google apps. Musst du immer mitflashen, werden bei keiner ROM mitgeliefert (ok, bei keiner großen ROM, manche kleine machen es immer noch obwohl es illegal ist).
Download: Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Schon gemerkt, aber wie bekomme ich die installiert?


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Recovery? Flasht du wie ne ROM.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Die Gapps, weil direkt auf kann er damit nichts anfangen.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Nicht entpacken, die Zip einfach auf die SDKarte, in CWM booten, auf flash zip gehen, zip auswählen, done.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Danke, 72 Stunden ist es vollbracht.
Merke: Kaufe dir niemals so einen gelockten Müll wie das Evo es ist.

Man man hat das lange gedauert, bis die Rom läuft.
Jetzt ist der Titel zwar falsch, aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Du nutzt CM. Ich kenn dich nicht mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Übergangsweise, mir gefällt es nicht.
Nur  ist es mir a jetzt zu spät und b funktioniert es jetzt.
Also entweder AOKP geht beim nächsten mal, dann bleibt es drauf und wenn nicht muss das bis zum nächsten Device warten.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Mal ne andere AOKP nightly ausprobiert?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Wie meinst du das?
Bei meine Verschen stand da irgedwas von Installation abgebrochen und hier 
sehe ich leider auch keine Nightlys

Das ist übrigens ION


> ION build(contains some nice kernel changes)


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Sind doch alles nightlies 
Mit welchem Build hast du es ausprobiert? 4-22? Dann teste doch mal Apr-15-13.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Ja mit dem aktuellsten.

Ich habe nur gelesen was da steht und da nirgendwo was bon Nightly stand...


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Nightly = Automatisch compilter build.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Läuft, nur sind die gapps wieder weg.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Musst du auch wieder neu flashen ... du hast noch viel zu lernen, mein junger padawan.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß, nur ist der Akku fast leer.
Deswegen meinte ich das und auch weil ich nicht weiß ob die .zip noch da ist.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Stecks an die Steckdose, lads auf und Flash GApps? Du machts auch alles Kompliziert.
Warum sollte die zip weg sein?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2013)

Lass 4ext drauf wenn du ein anderes Recovery drauf haust kannst sein das du noch mehr Probst hast.
Was habt ihr gegen CM10.1?
Aokp basiert auf CM10.1 also was soll da etz besser sein?
Wenn das Evo etz geht lass es so wobei ich das mit der PG86img.ZIP nicht versteht.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Jetzt hat alles geklappt und AOKP lässt dem Nutzer mehr Freiheiten.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Du fragst ein developer an AOKP, warum verkauft AOKP besser findet? Aha. 

BTW: AOKP basiert schon seit jb nicht mehr auf CM. Es basiert auf AOSP. Nur werden dank open source manche features immer auch in die andere ROM implementiert. 

Viele Autoren, inkl mir, submitten auch meist direkt zu cm und aokp.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2013)

Woher soll ich wissen wer hier von was Dev ist


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

In dem Build geht die Cam jetzt nicht.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Tja, ist halt nicht offiziell supported.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Im CM, der auch UNOFFICAL ging das und ich denke im neusten AOKP auch.
Dann ich meine im XDA Forum stand da was con Kamera.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Scheint wohl erst im letzten build gefixt worden sein.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Bist du jetzt mein Papagei? 
Kleines Fazit:
Das flashen ist eigentlich ganz  einfach, wenn man dabei nicht gerade müde ist und das um Mitternacht macht.
Fast einfacher als ein OS zu installieren. 
Nur S-Off und Unlocken sind eine Katastrophe gewesen.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Machst du doch auch regelmäßig 

S-Off fällt mit Nexus weg und unlocken ist nur in fastboot booten und 1 Befehl on der cli.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß.
S-Off ging ja auch, einfach einer Anleitung folgen, aber dieser Wiretrick und etc beim Evo ist deutlich komplizierter als beim Nexus.


Und kann man die jetzt updaten oder jedes mal neuflashen?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Bekomme ich dieses dämliche HDD Logo beim Booten weg?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Updaten machste über flashen aber einfach ohne wipen. Dann bleiben alle Daten erhalten.
Wipen musst du nur, wenn komplexere funktionen geändert wurden (oder du auf ne andere ROM switched).


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Abgesehen der gapps und meines WLAN Passwortes, die darf ich jetzt alle wieder eingeben.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

gapps musst du natürlich auch bei jedem update mitflashen ... wie oft muss ich das eigentlich noch sagen? Die musst du IMMER wenn du eine ROM flasht mitflashen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Das war eine Feststellungen Leandros!
Da du sagtest ALLE Daten.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Achso, ist aber nicht korrekt. 
WLan Passwort ist komisch, dass sollte erhalten bleiben. Ist nämlich nur in plain text in einer file gespeichert, die eigentlich nicht überschrieben werden sollte.
Bei Gapps das selbe, da sollten auch die Daten erhalten bleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Dort ich hatte es gestern nicht reingepackt, das ist glaube ich wahrscheinlicher.
Das mit meinem Acc ist da komischer.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Acc vergessen? Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, kann aber auch an dem update script legen, vllt hat der dev es gewiped (auch wenn ich jetzt nicht wüsste wieso).


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2013)

Das umständliche S-off schalten ist erst seit dem ICS update davor war das viel leichter.
Wenn ein neues Build draußen ist kannst einfach drüber Flashen die apps usw bleiben bestehen. Soltest aber immer wipe davlik/cache machen.


----------

